
Independent reviewers offer 80 suggestions to make Starliner safer - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/independent-reviewers-offer-80-suggestions-to-make-starliner-safer/
======
sebazzz
Turns out that NASA not betting on one horse is a good thing. Until Boeing
flies with humans we have SpaceX at least.

